# Is this a scam?



## ntuthuko gumede (Jan 25, 2012)

So ive been online searching for a malinois for a while anyways stumbled on this seller who claims she runs a german kennel(from south africa) but the dogs are french imports and her so called website is actually from america and makes no mention of her whatso ever anyway im new to working dogs and even newer to malinois so I was wondering if anyone could give me clarity or im just being paranoid heres the link 
http://www.vottle.com/pets-dogs-mali...eeder_v2000070


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

ntuthuko gumede said:


> So ive been online searching for a malinois for a while anyways stumbled on this seller who claims she runs a german kennel(from south africa) but the dogs are french imports and her so called website is actually from america and makes no mention of her whatso ever anyway im new to working dogs and even newer to malinois so I was wondering if anyone could give me clarity or im just being paranoid heres the link
> http://www.vottle.com/pets-dogs-mali...eeder_v2000070


did you try to contact? www.policedogs.us, and ask them about the situation with that particular dog, and whoever has it for sale.

*I have no clue if that ad is a fake, but would start by doing the above.*

It is not uncommon for german dog people to relocate to the states.

it is also true that some US dog businesses, have operations going in South Africa, it is easier and cheaper to do certain things there.

I cannot say if the ad above is legit or fits into any of these scenarios or not though....


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

additional info, if the dog is supposedly close enough to your location, go over there and check it out in person.


----------



## Jehane Michael Le Grange (Feb 24, 2009)

I got a email from the person claiming to be vicky moore ([email protected])...in my opinion definitely a scam...

See below:

hello, thanks for the interest in my puppies. i am glad to introduce myself as Dr Vicky Moore, a lecturer in the state University of Victoria in British Cameroons.i and my husband started the breeding of these puppies back in our family home in Florida. since then we have breeder over 4 generations of these puppies. we started their sale back there in the States, but when i was transferred to British Cameroon, i decided to continue the generation too there. as my husband take the charge of breeding there in the States, i continue my own part here as i have four of the puppies now with me. these puppies are a spectacular breed of dogs, they are all registered with the Kernel Chambers of Pets in my country and they have all gotten a health guarantee certificate. we vaccinate them every week to avoid unforeseen illnesses. concerning transportation of a puppy or puppies to you in South Africa is not going to poss a problem, all we need to do is to register the puppy or puppies with a good and reliable Pet delivery Agency here in British Cameroon which is going to take charge of shipping the puppy/puppies to your location in South Africa. so if you will be willing to get a puppy from me here in British Cameroon or will rather prefer i contact my husband back in the states so he can arrange to deliver from the United States, please let me know so i will give you a price list and some pictures with other information that will help you as you get the puppy/puppies.i will also need you telephone number so we can talk more on phone okay.

thanks and waiting your soonest reply.
Dr.Vicky Moore
University of Victoria
British Cameroon
tel+23798792178)

I'm sure it is BS


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

For someone who's supposedly from the US (I think that's what family home in FL is supposed to imply) their English sucks LOL

Even if this wasn't a scam, I'd *RUN* from any breeder who was vaccinating puppies on a weekly basis.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Posted together lol.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Vaccinated every WEEK??

Is that a typo?


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

SCAM, SCAM, SCAM, SCAM, 
SCAM, SCAM, SCAM, SCAM, 
SCAM, SCAM, SCAM, SCAM, 
SCAM, SCAM, SCAM, SCAM, 
SCAM, SCAM, SCAM, SCAM, 
SCAM, SCAM, SCAM, SCAM, 
SCAM, SCAM, SCAM, SCAM, 
SCAM, SCAM, SCAM, SCAM, 
SCAM, SCAM, SCAM, SCAM, 
SCAM, SCAM, SCAM, SCAM, 
SCAM, SCAM, SCAM, SCAM,
 :razz::razz::razz::razz::razz::razz::razz:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

...confirmed scam...google Cameroon Pet scammers....
I say jerk them around some, waste their time and effort.. 

http://www.petfriendlytravel.com/purchasing_a_pet

http://helpmerick.com/fun_with_cameroon_pet_scams.htm

http://www.fraudwatchers.org/forums/showthread.php?t=2458


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The down side to playing games with scamers over the net is they then have your e-mail. 
I'm probably just a paranoid old man but I don't answer any e-mail from anyone I don't know and respond to very few at all. Damn new fangeled typewriters!


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> The down side to playing games with scamers over the net is they then have your e-mail.
> I'm probably just a paranoid old man but I don't answer any e-mail from anyone I don't know and respond to very few at all. Damn new fangeled typewriters!


You mean you only have one email? [-X


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Damn new fangeled typewriters!


I agree. I NEVER reply to spam. Just a habit from being in I.T. for many years.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jackie Lockard said:


> You mean you only have one email? [-X


One e-mail. Why do I need two? If I don't know the sender really well then I don't open them. Simple huh! :grin:
I joined face book to see some pics of the gkids that one of my daughter's posted. She said I should look at them. Great pics but she lives five mins from me and I baby sit her three kids. I just took them to the Missouri Botanical garden yesterday. I also told her that posting pics of the kids over the net is DUMB! ](*,)](*,)](*,)
I haven't seen my facebook in a yr or so. Not reason to. I don't twitter, text, blog or any of that crap. To many idiots that expose their life to all the wierdos out there. 
I don't need more friends just because they can somehow link them selves to a long lost cousin. 
My wife says I can sometimes rant just like that old fart Andy what's his name on 60 mins. He's dead now. Someone's got to do it! JMHO of course! :wink:


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Martin Espericueta said:


> I agree. I NEVER reply to spam. Just a habit from being in I.T. for many years.


 
I never reply either, but every once in awhile, I sign them up for free chicks with weiners porn.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

James Downey said:


> I never reply either, but every once in awhile, I sign them up for free chicks with weiners porn.



 :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm so old I don't even want to know how to get to a site like that....much less sign someone else up on it.:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm so old I don't even want to know how to get to a site like that....much less sign someone else up on it.:lol: :lol: :lol:


James, do you get a refferal bonus towards the membership fees? like people get for AT&T?

Bob.

I play games with lots of those guys, I sold a car on online, and a Motorcylce and got contacted by 3 scammers. I used a yahoo email, made on the spot, and a proxy server..

I got all 3 to waste about 15-20 emails each and made them really work for it, then they all sent me fake cashiers checks or postal money orders, thinking I was gonna send them a wire transfer, to pay the "shipping" people. I then told them I would pay the shipping people cash, when they showed up to take possession of the vehicle, at a fake address.

one of them actually replied and said they tried to pick it up, the others must not have had any US contacts from Nigeria here...

I like to practice typing, and found it entertaining and gratifying, they smelled the money, I am sure of it...I kinda felt like Chris Hansen from Dateline NBC..


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

are these people that yr replying to or automated scripts??


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> James, do you get a refferal bonus towards the membership fees? like people get for AT&T?
> 
> Bob.
> 
> ...



All waaaay over my teckno challenged head! :lol::lol:  
My typing has improved though since I started using this new fangeled typewriter. When I was a clerk in the Army I typed about 25 words a min. I'm probably up to 29-30 now. :grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> are these people that yr replying to or automated scripts??


Pete, at least with the Nigerians, they have armies of people at banks of computers trolling everywhere, I am sure they send out some form email, from a pool of them, they also will try to send out another form email if you respond sometimes, and that is when you start asking them a bunch of innocous questions, that they have to answer, but not in a way that lets them know you are onto them. pretty soon they get deeper and deeper into it, and cannot use substitute people to interact with ya. so 1 guy has to do all the work, for nothing in return.

Earlier today, I sent out an email to each of the ads in this thread, I have not checked to see if I got responses yet, but if I do, we will see where it goes...first thing I will say is I dont have a phone, and would prefer to do emails, and then ask a bunch of questions, most likely...who knows maybe I will tell them I live very close to wherever their facility in Florida is, or whatever state they respond with 

I never respond to any crap that just comes into my email, and if I do it is from a different email..
gotta be bored, but it is fun sometimes...kinda like NOT hanging up on telemarketers, and then after a loong conversation, telling them you will think about it and asking them for thier personal number so you can call them back later that night.

I told a cabinet refinishing salesman that called that I dont use cabinets, I staple paperbags to the walls, same thing with the window guys, no windows here, just the peephole in the door. or the alarm guys, I start to describe all the weapons on my person at the time they called, and about the pack of large angry dogs, and also say I am housebound and never leave, ever...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The wife got an e-mail the other day saying her Amazon.com bill had some questions. First off she has no Amazon bill. They asked her for her SS#. She showed me and it looked like a very legit Amazon form but she knew NO ONE legit will ask for your SS# over the net OR by phone. She called Amazon. As expected they said no way was it legit. 
It makes me nervous even just clicking on that crap to delete it. :lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> The wife got an e-mail the other day saying her Amazon.com bill had some questions. First off she has no Amazon bill. They asked her for her SS#. She showed me and it looked like a very legit Amazon form but she knew NO ONE legit will ask for your SS# over the net OR by phone. She called Amazon. As expected they said no way was it legit.
> It makes me nervous even just clicking on that crap to delete it. :lol:


Yes it is sad, many people are not that savvy. I have saved my older stroke victim friend a few times, when he thought he was getting a great deal when someone wanted to pay him 5 times what his vehicle was worth, because Jeeps are rare in their home country...

Older folks, and others fall for the scams all the time, that is what keeps them to keep trying...

my rule is If I do not know who sent the email to me, I do not open it. But I still do sometimes anyhow. I just assume everything is a scam. I sold some stuff on craigslist before, had to just shut that email down...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Shes a hell of a lot smarter on the computers then I am. 8-[ Probably lots of other ways too! :lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Shes a hell of a lot smarter on the computers then I am. 8-[ Probably lots of other ways too! :lol:


oh was not talking about your wife, she did not fall for it, just in general. the hacking and identity theft is HUGE right now, but that is not the same as the types of scams in this thread, they want wire transfers...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

There are always stories on the news about old folks getting scammed. :evil: evil:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> There are always stories on the news about old folks getting scammed. :evil: evil:


home shopping club...not scammed, but sold a bunch of stuff, by thier "freinds" on the tv, that they dont need...even get to talk to them on the phone sometimes on air...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

A friend of mine bought a pontoon boat like that over the TV. I believe it was a local auction for some children's fund raiser.
Drunker then a skunk when he did it. He never did say how much it cost him. Answering to his wife...... PRICELESS! :grin::grin:


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Drunker then a skunk when he did it. He never did say how much it cost him. Answering to his wife...... PRICELESS! :grin::grin:


Roflol

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sayyed Alif Khan (May 12, 2011)

I came across a net classified advert similar to this one stating two beautiful GSD pups for adoption. I smelt a scam and I responded via email to investigate the scam. I got a very appealing reply. I responded saying that I live in Malaysia and am too far away to come collect the pups. Got a reply saying pups are in Thailand and it could be shipped at my cost. Freight forwarders quoted me freight cost and advised to make payment to a bank account in British Cameroon and various reasons were given for this. The scam here was obvious, they rob you of the freight money. I sent them an email saying that their scam was very amateurish and they should get advise from me to get good at it, not that I do these things. 

THIS IS DEFINITELY A SCAM. THE COMMON FACTOR IS BRITISH CAMEROON.


----------

